# Northwest Missouri Morels 2013



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

Morels found in Northwest Missouri


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

Not sure if the photo appeared or not. It's todays pick, 7 bags. I'll try again if it doesn't work.

Happy hunting!


----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)




----------



## nwmoshroomer (Apr 19, 2013)

&lt;a href=&quot;


----------



## shroombob6996 (May 9, 2013)

****MORELS***** 
FRESH picked today 
816-724-4967 $40 lb
Mixed greys n yellows


----------

